# Chicago based company lokking for winter help



## mriddlesr

Commercial plow company searching for qualified snow plow operators, skid steer operators, front end loader operators, and atv operators.

We start plowing at 1 inch and pay top wages. Any interested parties should apply in person at:

Chicago Service Group Inc.
2500 W. 36th St.
Chicago, Il 60632

Application hours are 9am-3pm Mon-Fri


----------



## JaimeG

What's pay?payuppayup


----------



## chitown sparky

do you have any work around rockford area


----------



## the new boss 92

pm me were some of the work is located, i will be interested if there if work close to me!


----------



## JustJeff

Got my own truck and salter, what are you paying?


----------



## mriddlesr

we have work all over the chicago metro area and surrounding suburbs. We are in need of drivers and operators for our equipment as well as sub-contractors, the average pay for subs with plows and salters is $85 per hour


----------



## chitown sparky

I have a 2007 chevy 2500 with a Boss 8'2" ploy v XT with 5y exp.and would be interested if you had some work in the area around poplar grove or rockford area also have a buddy with a jeep wrangler with a boss 7' poly


----------



## mriddlesr

chitown sparky;820932 said:


> I have a 2007 chevy 2500 with a Boss 8'2" ploy v XT with 5y exp.and would be interested if you had some work in the area around poplar grove or rockford area also have a buddy with a jeep wrangler with a boss 7' poly


do you have a salt spreader??


----------



## chitown sparky

we have 1 looking to get another 1 be for the snow hits


----------



## mriddlesr

chitown sparky;821171 said:


> we have 1 looking to get another 1 be for the snow hits


PM Me your info, and I will let you look at my Rockford sites and we will go from there.


----------



## chitown sparky

not sure how to PM so this is a test


----------



## chitown sparky

I think I got it but if not let me know


----------



## mriddlesr

chitown sparky;821327 said:


> I think I got it but if not let me know


you got the PM down pact


----------



## chitown sparky

thanks that was the 1st one


----------



## chitown sparky

Mriddlesr are you still looking for subs in the rockford area i will pm you my #


----------



## triplaz

Do you have any work close to Downers Grove?
Do you need salt spreaders for all your subs? Is tailgate spreader ok for you?


----------



## mriddlesr

sorry I haven't gotten back to you guys, but I've been busy with irrigation blow outs, I will get back to all you guys by the end of this week> thanks for your patience


----------



## mriddlesr

chitown sparky;823015 said:


> Mriddlesr are you still looking for subs in the rockford area i will pm you my #


do you service channahon??i got a truck stop there


----------



## chitown sparky

that is about 2 hr south of me


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Pm sent!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JazyT

I have a Truck with a 7'6" plow and a tailgate salter in Carol Stream if you have work around that area.


----------



## the new boss 92

i also have a salter and 7'6 plow in the carol stream wheaton area, pm me with work also got insurence


----------



## JazyT

Any work closer to the NW burbs? I have a truck and a tailgate salter, I'm looking for sub work.
I also have 1 shoveler available to work as a plow/shovel team.


----------



## mriddlesr

JazyT;838545 said:


> Any work closer to the NW burbs? I have a truck and a tailgate salter, I'm looking for sub work.
> I also have 1 shoveler available to work as a plow/shovel team.


what burbs do you service??


----------



## RAW Details

This chicago service group is really snowbiz! Beware of these idiots I still to this day have not not been paid for the plowing I did for them a few days after xmas last year! Mike riddle was the one that hired me and then all of a sudden lost my time card. This all was for 6hrs of work and with theyre junk ass truck they put me in. Think of what he'll do to u after working a 20hr shift and beating up ur own truck!


----------



## CHCSnowman




----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Are you still looking for subs? I have a truck with salter and plow, another truck with just plow and a skid steer. Joliet / Orland area. Let me know. Thx


----------



## 09dieselguy

for anyone whos interested in this please read this 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=85380

i do not know either one but it sounds like it may be trouble


----------



## NorthernSvc's

not getting what your link is suppoised to be for boggin


----------



## NorthernSvc's

if you want more info check this out http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=79009


----------



## NorthernSvc's

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=66771


----------



## AAARIBA Cartage Inc.

Good morning, are you still looking for someone in Channahon??? I am very interested, the Pilot is only about 5 minutes from me. I have a 2004 F-250 SD 4x4 with Western 7.5 ft Pro plow. I am available 24/7 as I own my own semi dump truck business with 70 trucks available to haul off snow, if the need arises. Please let me know, as I am very interested in this. Thank you for your help.


----------



## AAARIBA Cartage Inc.

Do you still have the lot in Channahon available? I live in Channahon, have 2004 F-250 SD 4x4 with Western Proplow. Please let me know. 
Thanks


----------



## Wieckster

ANY work needed in Rockford I am available let me know.Cell#815-222-3066


----------



## hi_octane

pm sent!!!!!!!


----------



## RAW Details

Ha ha ha u guys are idiots! Good luck getting paid!


----------

